# pumpkin baby monument



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

A few weeks ago I saw a statue that was cast in the 1930's called "Frog Baby". Something about the statue stuck with me...the pose of the baby, the elated look on her face, the struggle of the frogs. It is a very odd piece, and I just knew I had to attempt to make my own version.









So my version, for lack of a better name at this point, is "Pumpkin Baby". I have a long way to go with this yet. The statue will be on some sort of monument base, and will be painted to look like old weathered stone.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Can't wait to follow this project! I'm not sure though, the original will be hard to top in terms of creepiness...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Now that would be worth buying. Great job on that.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I am always looking forward to what your making next Dave. I am never disappointed.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats awesome cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's inspired. I've seen the Frog Baby statue before, but I never would have thought of something like that. I'm looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I love it ! Super creepy.
What materials are you using ?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG! Another sure-to-be outstanding creation, and the frog skellies are a hoot!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Dave I fear you man.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

bobzilla said:


> I love it ! Super creepy.
> What materials are you using ?


a bit of everything....
pvc armature, rolled newspaper body form, scrap urethane foam from other projects, strip paper mache, celluclay, paperclay, spackling compound, sculpt or coat, homemade pulp mache....

if it is within arms reach, I have probably used it on this piece...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Awww. "Pumpkin Baby" is adorable!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

That is very cool.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Neat to see it from the back too  Didn't realize at first it was springing out of/standing in a pumpkin. A pumpkin creature, with tiny creatures from it, all out of a pumpkin - so much happening in one static piece.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats crazy awesome


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Not just a prop but a story. You have a gift for this stuff Dave.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Inspired...that's a perfect word. The way you can see props in other things amazes me, aside from your skills..Awesome, just wow!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Inspired...that's a perfect word. The way you can see props in other things amazes me, aside from your skills..Awesome, just wow!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Inspired...that's a perfect word. The way you can see props in other things amazes me, aside from your skills..Awesome, just wow!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, Dr Morbius must be really impressed - his post showed up three times

The New Post database must be getting into the mode of Friday the 13th:googly:

Of course, this amazing prop-in-progress is worth posting about more than once.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you Dr. M

Thank you Dr. M

Thank you Dr. M


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Those are some of my favorite materials. I'm using a lot of those things on my Grim Grinning Ghost bust project. Again, great job !



dave the dead said:


> a bit of everything....
> pvc armature, rolled newspaper body form, scrap urethane foam from other projects, strip paper mache, celluclay, paperclay, spackling compound, sculpt or coat, homemade pulp mache....
> 
> if it is within arms reach, I have probably used it on this piece...


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

You're the man, Dave. You consistently blow me away.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

can that be said in a family friendly forum? heeheehee


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Almost time to paint....


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Fantastic job!
That think is just CREEPY!
Can't wait to see it done!
.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I will officially never look at a pumpkin pie the same way again.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks great even unpainted, DTD. He's like a demented lawn jockey.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

my favorite part is that it is coming out of the pumpkin.

I am telling ya. thats why my motto is:
WWDTDD 
What Would Dave The Dead Do?
I am going to have bracelets made!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

WWDTDD bracelets! Group buy, group buy!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL i agree! :lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

ithurt said:


> my favorite part is that it is coming out of the pumpkin.
> 
> I am telling ya. thats why my motto is:
> WWDTDD
> ...


LOL, that is too funny!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

ithurt said:


> my favorite part is that it is coming out of the pumpkin.
> 
> I am telling ya. thats why my motto is:
> WWDTDD
> ...


I would not recommend trying to get into my mind....its dark in there.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> I would not recommend trying to get into my mind....its dark in there.


Don't worry, we'll put in a skylight. Oooo, and a nice easy chair, and some new drapes...
...uh....
...never mind


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

dave the dead said:


> I would not recommend trying to get into my mind....its dark in there.


And flashlights - don't forget the flashlights in case of a power outage


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Dave this is so cool. I can only imagine 3 or 4 of these in a pumpkin patch. Kinda like pumpkin gremlins.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Dave Awesome Job! Very creepy and cool! Love it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very Cool as always Dave..
will look sharp when you are done..


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

This piece is way too cool! Nice work, Sid!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

precurser of the great pumpkin?


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

When are you ever gonna make dave the dead's turtorial video? You can totally sell a dvd on your work.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

NOW its ready to paint....lol...gotta get some guts and seeds in there.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

awesome


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

dave the dead said:


> I would not recommend trying to get into my mind....its dark in there.


thats ok cause I got homemade LED spots!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Get paintin', deadman. 

Question: did you make the seeds by hand or have we actually gone organic on this one?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Get paintin', deadman.
> 
> Question: did you make the seeds by hand or have we actually gone organic on this one?


Real seeds. A bag of dry roasted and salted seeds, to be precise...mmmmmmm

I have started the painting process...I want a heavily weathered stone look, with lots of moss and lichen growth. The process is going really slowly, but here's a few closeups....


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

that thing is AMAZINGLY COOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A work of art, Dave, even unfinished.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow..looks real 
you da man!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

OMG Dave that is amazing


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

It all looks nice, but I really like the effect you've been able to create on the pumpkin itself.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Creative and original as always. You must have some evil chemical in your brain.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That just keeps looking better each time you post a pic. Amazing!

hey- there's a "Turtle Baby" sculpture too!....see:
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/roadshow/archive/200503A55.html
I KNEW I had seen another sculpture by that artist. (I wanna BITE that tiny, upturned babytoe!!)

Maybe you could make a "Lizard Baby??""..lol. Or a lifesized Sleestack??


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the link Debbie! Turtle baby is pretty cool, too. I don't know what it is about these statues that really gets me...I think it is the contrast between the innocence and joy of the kid compared to the pain and struggle of the frogs ( and turtles) I mean, that kid has absolutely no clue how excruciating it would be to be held up by the leg like that...no clue that she is doing harm to the poor creatures.

so anyway...I think I'm calling Pumpkin Baby done....( or mostly done...I still reserve the right to tweak the paint here and there all the way up until Oct 31)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I am just in awe - she's beautiful!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Too cool, Dave. Too cool.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Soooo Dave, when are you going to host the next gathering? I think this would be a great project to do.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is so freaky!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dave you are an artist sir. We're not worthy!


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

That is something you should be so proud of......................... damn, Im so proud of it for you.
My nephew says he has to have one.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Wonderful work once again Dave....simply wonderful!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Dave, did you use sand as part of the finish?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Hey Dave, did you use sand as part of the finish?


yep.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Pumpkin baby turned out Great! Nice work, Sid!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks alot everyone!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

thats awesome....as always Dave...Love your work


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Very nice work Dave! 
I love the picture of him outside, with his shadow on the fence. He casts a great looking shadow.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

This is simply amazing Dave!!! Hat off to ya man that thing would be an awesome addition to the summer garden hehe. You have captured all of the emotion of the original and made it supper creepy


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow. That's crazy creepy. And very well done!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Pumpkin baby is just beautiful...I'd like to put her in my flower garden...


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

That is just too cool..!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You've done it again Dave. Adding fuel to the fire of my nightmares. Great job.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

wow...cute...but somehow deeply disturbing...my mother would want one.^^


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I couldn't leave well enough alone.... Pumpkin Baby wanted more color to her paint job. ( actually i was encouraged to go further by a few of our members...thanks guys...you know who you are )


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I didn't think she could be improved, but that mossy look is perfect.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

When he arises, do the seeds burst from his belly for the next generation?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> When he arises, do the seeds burst from his belly for the next generation?


Ooh, ooh, collect those seeds and we could grow little pumpkin babies in our gardens! Now THAT might keep the neighborhood cats out


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

That's a fine piece of work, Dave! The moss and lichens make it look like it's been weathering for at least 10 - 15 years.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I saw this when you first put it on and I thought, what a great idea. But now that you have finished it, Man it is just amazing. Very nicely done.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - I thought she was perfect before the new paint job - but now she is just unbelievable - great job!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's one of the best props I've ever seen !!! I'm almost speechless :0


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

WOW ...I really like that one! Awesome again.... you wanna sell it?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE Dave...great paint detail


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

wow...you know its a good thing when your little sis sees the pic and gets scared haha


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Beautiful Work Dave.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I believe i said it was great before, but again it's AWESOME!!!!!



...............may i please see a how to?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Man... I almost cannot even look at that thing!! Amazing work.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Another great piece Dave.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

That is one cool statue. Great job.


----------



## Fezzek (Feb 16, 2009)

Came across Dave in photobucket before I even ever signed up for the forum. Amazing props...The pumpkin baby monument is unreal. keep em' coming!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

god, i hate you!^^
you are WAAAAY too good at this!!!!!

my garden needs a pumpkin baby...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Awesome Dave!!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Simply amazing.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Beautiful, beautiful and creepy and wow! And I'm in awe of the paint effects.... and probably going to have to try to recreate them...badly.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

This prop really turned out beautifully, Dave and I just love the paintjob. BRAVO!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I lost track of this thread awhile back but picked up again tonight. That thing is awesome! Great twist on the usual monument themes. I'm again, envious of your artistic ability and creativity!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Wickedly cool. Great job as always Dave!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Phenomenal!!!!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

This is _the_ coolest prop I have seen anywhere. The colors and texture are absolutely lifelike. The form and pose and expression all work together for a phenomenal design. How did you weatherproof it?

Put me down for a WWDTDD bracelet too.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you Rahnefan.
It is sealed with heavy amounts of Sculpt or Coat, as well as the many layers of paint. I feel very confident that it will survive outside in the elements.
I have added some new pix of this guy to my blog. http://www.theshadowfarm.blogspot.com/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

dave the dead said:


> Thank you Rahnefan.
> It is sealed with heavy amounts of Sculpt or Coat, as well as the many layers of paint. I feel very confident that it will survive outside in the elements.
> I have added some new pix of this guy to my blog. http://www.theshadowfarm.blogspot.com/


Unrelated to the pumpkin baby (who is beautiful, but we told you that already), I scrolled down on your site and saw those minis you've been working on. They are SO delightfully and creepily adorable!

I see you have other minis in the works, so if you happen to have one that's a cross between a skeletal pumpkin and a 50s pinup model a la Bettie Page, let me know, because you will have created the perfect gift for Spooky1


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, Dave sets the standard by which many of us aspire to.

Unfortunately?

Damned right - the standard is too high!!!!


----------

